# Come a little closer. I won't bite you...



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

*-------------------------------------------*

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

OMG what a GORGEOUS Double Merle! fantastic shots!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Both dogs are beautiful!


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you! Here's a couple videos of them....(my house is INSANE at all times LOL two boys under 2 years old...):


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Cute videos!


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Cute videos!


Thanks! I make videos for our group's fosters. Anyway, they started to let me know they did not appreciate being left out of the limelight LOL. This was their solution.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

What Beautiful babies you have there!


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Bear2010 said:


> What Beautiful babies you have there!


Thank you!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

My what big teeth you have! lol. Great pics. Lovely dogs.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful dogs you have! What breed is the second one (brown/white), an Irish Red and White Setter mix?


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Beautiful dogs you have! What breed is the second one (brown/white), an Irish Red and White Setter mix?


Thank you! People ask about Wesley ALL THE TIME. I know his mother was an Aussie, but ended up trying this out for curiosity's sake:








[/IMG]
















[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


(He is my heart dog.)


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> My what big teeth you have! lol. Great pics. Lovely dogs.


LOL This is the only place people understand how adorable (at least I believe) these shots are...vs. "scary".


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

JenandWes said:


> LOL This is the only place people understand how adorable (at least I believe) these shots are...vs. "scary".


 Hehe I understand what you mean there! The pictures are awesome! I wish I had a good enough camera to snap some photos like that. Indie does this thing when we play and she curls her lips like snarling though i call it smiling  Completely playing but it looks hilarious and I am never fast enough to catch it lol.


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

mashlee08 said:


> Hehe I understand what you mean there! The pictures are awesome! I wish I had a good enough camera to snap some photos like that. Indie does this thing when we play and she curls her lips like snarling though i call it smiling  Completely playing but it looks hilarious and I am never fast enough to catch it lol.


I know that look! Hahaha!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Wesley is pretty too...or handsome. I can see Aussie in him, not really the Beauceron part. Maybe setter with that tail of his.


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Wesley is pretty too...or handsome. I can see Aussie in him, not really the Beauceron part. Maybe setter with that tail of his.


I love his pretty tail (not-so-much what it picks up outside!). I don't see a whole lot either. The placement/style of the face markings (on the sides from the mouth) are the only thing that maybe, POSSIBLY, resembles a harlequin beauce:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

